# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Горячие лиды для Форекс и Криптовалют

## forexleads_online

Горячий трафик по РФ и ру Европе.

Работаем по CPL

Цена от 17 до 40$ за лид ( зависит от гео, офера и воронок)

Меняем неликвид!

Льём от 100 до 500 лидов в день.

Интеграция с вашей CRM

__________________________________________________  _____________


Мы занимаемся лидами по Форекс вертикали уже 3 года
- Топовые таргетинги
- Премиум рекламные площадки
- Работаем по CPL
- Высокий конверт за которым мы внимательно следим
- Оперативные API интеграции с Вашей СРМ
- Всегда лояльный и моментальный (да, да именно моментальный суппорт)

Наши ГЕО
- Россия
- Русскоязычная Европа
- Англоязычная Европа
- Нативная Европа

Личный телеграм для связи: @forexleads_online

Приглашаем к сотрудничеству всех, рассмотрим и обсудим любой формат
Уверенны, что станем надежными и длительными партнерами для каждого брокера!

----------


## nvlad

криптовалютная биржа HitBTC. Многие спрашивают почему она так популярна, а я отвечу, на этой бирже много майнеров занимаются торговлей криптой и тебе я думаю тоже стоит начать этим заниматься, более подробно можете почитать здесь https://allfest.ru/blogs/pochemu-kri...btc-populyarna

----------

forexleads_online (04.03.2022)

----------


## forexleads_online

Обновили соурсы на разные гео + оферы
Конверсия выше, а цены прежние!

----------

